# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: voeten en houding: Beenlengteverschil

## peteroomens

Nogal eens krijgen mensen van arts of fysiotherapeut te horen dat ze een *beenlengteverschil* hebben. Hoe ontstaat zo iets? Bijvoorbeeld na een ongeluk of een gecompliceerde breuk. Maar soms ook na een operatie, bijvoorbeeld aan de heup. Dit verschil wordt op een bepaalde manier gemeten, waarna patiënt het advies krijgt een hakverhoging te laten aanbrengen en soms zelfs een hak- en zoolverhoging. Tot zover geen bijzonderheden. Echter ook patiënten die deze voorgeschiedenis niet hebben, 'ontwikkelen' soms een beenlengteverschil. Hoe kan dat? Ga eens met de benen licht gespreid staan en breng vervolgens zo veel mogelijk lichaamsgewicht op één been: dat been is nu je 'korte' been. Niet echt natuurlijk, wanneer je weer 'gewoon' gaat staan, is het probleem opgelost. Toch? Nee dus. Kijk eens naar de slijtage van wat oudere schoenen. Links en rechts *altijd* verschillend! De meest versleten schoen zit aan het 'kortste' been. Gewicht gaat nu eenmaal naar het laagste punt. Iedereen heeft een voorkeursbeen om op te leunen tijdens langer staan. Dát is dus je 'kortere' been. Iedereen heeft dus een beenlengteverschil! Ernstig? Nee hoor. Tot je klachten krijgt, bijvoorbeeld aan de rug. Kappers en winkelpersoneel zijn hier gevoelig voor. Vaak wordt dit opgelost met een hakje van hooguit 2 à 3 mm in de schoen. Tijdelijk.

Groet, Peter.

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb idd ook een beenlengte verschil. Hoe ik dat weet? Doordat mijn heupen scheef staan. Ik heb 1 keer gehad dat ik bij mijn linkserschoen een zooltje deed en de andere niet. Voor de rest merk ik er weinig van. Als ik op mijn rug lig met de knieen omhoog zie ik het ook. Ik heb wel naarmate ik ouder wordt last van mijn onder- en middenrug. Kan dat daar mee te maken hebben?

----------


## peteroomens

Zeker. Wanneer u op de rug ligt, met opgetrokken knieën, probeer zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen. Wanneer nu één of beide knieën naar één kant neigen te kantelen, schuif dan aan die kant een sierkussentje onder de lendenen. Wanneer dat prettig voelt, is er een verband.
Peter

----------


## Wendy

Bedankt voor de tip. Ik ga het eens uitproberen. Ik merk in ieder geval met lange afstand wandelen, dat mijn rechterheup wat meer pijn doet. Mijn rechterbeen is dan volgens mij ook iets langer. Het is nog niet zo erg dat ik verga van de pijn hoor. Maar ik voel het gewoon iets meer.

----------

